# IUI Cost?



## fun1uk (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi guys,i was wondering on the cost of IUI?

Thanks


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

It really depends on clinic and what tests you need to get done and the costs and vary wildly - most clinics will send you a price list. As a rough guide, this was cost for me:

Initial Consultation: £200
Bloods test and original scan: £450 approx
IUI including 3 scans: £800
Drugs: £450

So total: £1900

I had donor IUI. I haven't included that cost here.

Smilingxx

I didn't have the tests to see if my tubes were blocked. I think that testg is between £300 - £500

It can be cost less if you go abroad I think.

Smiling xx


----------

